# Three British citizens found with weapons on Suez-bound yacht



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Hurghada Airport security apprehended three British citizens with firearms in a yacht heading for Suez Port coming from Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.
Security seized from the yacht owner and two sailors ammunition magazines, laser-guided sniper rifles, radios, bullet-proof vests, helmets and spare parts for automatic weapons. The weapons, whose estimated value is LE2 million, were hidden inside the tourist yacht that raised the Panamanian flag.
The weapons, which are banned from being traded in Egypt, were confiscated, a report was filed on the incident and the defendants were referred to prosecution for investigation.
The defendants said they received the weapons in Jeddah Port and denied knowledge that trading such weapons was illegal in Egypt.
Since the beginning of the January 2011 revolution, Egyptian authorities have seized weapons inside and at entrance points around the country. Weapons were also stolen from police departments after the ouster of President Mubarak.
This article is an edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mark Thatcher? lol


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I heard that during investigations, they said that they work for a private security company that's securing oil wells in African countries and that they were going to deliver it to some African country down to the South, but they had to stop in Hurgada cause of the weather.........

Anyway now the Egyptian government got more "foreign fingers" to blame


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Definitely Mark Thatcher and co


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I heard that during investigations, they said that they work for a private security company that's securing oil wells in African countries and that they were going to deliver it to some African country down to the South, but they had to stop in Hurgada cause of the weather.........
> 
> Anyway now the Egyptian government got more "foreign fingers" to blame


If their trip schedule was correct they were heading for some african country down south .Why were they heading for Suez? Leaving Jeddah on a southern route takes them nowhere near Hurghada.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> If their trip schedule was correct they were heading for some african country down south .Why were they heading for Suez? Leaving Jeddah on a southern route takes them nowhere near Hurghada.




two word

Paris- Dakar


----------

